#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Instrumentation & Control >  >  >  Advanced Control Engineering

## Mohamed

*Advanced Control Engineering*

 


 Advanced Control Engineering
 Author: Roland Burns
 Publisher: Butterworth-Heinemann
 Publication Date: 2001-10-15
 Number Of Pages: 464

*Editorial Reviews*
*Book Description*
 Advanced Control Engineering provides a complete course in control engineering for undergraduates of all technical disciplines. Starting with a basic overview of elementary control theory this text quickly moves on to a rigorous examination of more advanced and cutting edge date aspects such as robust and intelligent control, including neural networks and genetic algorithms. 

With examples from aeronautical, marine and many other types of engineering, Roland Burns draws on his extensive teaching and practical experience presents the subject in an easily understood and applied manner. Control Engineering is a core subject in most technical areas. 

Problems in each chapter, numerous illustrations and free Matlab files on the accompanying website are brought together to provide a valuable resource for the engineering student and lecturer alike.

Complete Course in Control Engineering
Real life case studies
Numerous problems     

*Book Info*


 A complete course in control engineering for undergraduates of all technical disciplines. Author draws on his extensive teaching and practical experience, presenting the subject in an easily understood and applied manner. Softcover. 
 *
Download link:*


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


See More: Advanced Control Engineering

----------


## ukrishnan

Thank You

----------


## shadi

> *Advanced Control Engineering*
> 
>  
> 
> 
>  Advanced Control Engineering
>  Author: Roland Burns
>  Publisher: Butterworth-Heinemann
>  Publication Date: 2001-10-15
> ...



hi 
would you pleaze help me finding a useful book in persian or english to learn MATLAB my self??
THANK YOU!!! :Smile:

----------


## aliali

Thank You

----------


## sofgaam



----------


## sofgaam

merci beoucoup

----------


## sofgaam

merci beoucoup

----------


## dixistant

Thank You

----------


## Calin Cristian

Thank You

----------


## Calin Cristian

Thank You

----------


## sebaversa

Thank You

----------


## okolodaben

Thank You

----------


## staron211

Tahnk You

See More: Advanced Control Engineering

----------


## hhooman

Thank You

----------


## sridhar

thank you

----------


## sridhar

Thank You

----------


## tarekrakha

Thank You

----------


## ikkal

Thank You

----------


## Muthuraman

Thank You

----------


## Foodo

Thank You

----------


## askafi

Thank You

----------


## fadhal20

thank you

----------


## ram ganesh

Thank You

----------


## shols

Thank You

----------


## mad_style

Thank You

See More: Advanced Control Engineering

----------


## say2gun

thanks

----------


## manso719

thanks alot man

----------


## goose

Thank You

----------


## javan

please re-upload file

----------


## sridhar

Thank You

----------


## bishoy_samuel

hi all i am anew member,i want ur help to find out a place to take an advanced courses in control(modeling,simulation,implementation)

----------


## subhashjai48

This file is deleted

----------


## subhashjai48

Thank You

----------


## peterjames23_2007

probably the link is dead can anybody upload it again

----------


## peterjames23_2007

Thank You :Confused:

----------


## tan999

Thank You

----------


## maxim

thank you

See More: Advanced Control Engineering

----------


## maxim

this link is not valid anymore

----------


## CHEMICALENG08

thks

----------


## mnssawy

Could you please upload this file again since it was deleted from Rapidshare :Smile: 
and than Q

----------


## SARAT

thank you

----------


## dragma

File not found!!!
PLease fix it

----------


## SARAT

thank you

----------


## SARAT

thank you

----------


## shainu.g

Dear Mohammad

You are doing a tremendous job out here, but the file is missing in this case and is showing the file is deleted . so can u upload it once again it will be of great help.

----------


## control5

salam mohamed , pls reupload the file

----------

